

Show HN: iWagerr | A Twitter app to track and share personal bets - bvi

Link: www.iwagerr.com<p>I made iWagerr after realizing that I had no easy way to track trivial "bets" or challenges that I'd wager with friends on random stuff (say, Manchester United defeating Arsenal, or Butler beating VCU, or Obama winning the re-election etc). I had also come across a post on Quora in which a user mentioned that there was no way to easily keep track of non-financial, trivial bets, so I realized I wasn't the only one with this problem and decided to work on iWagerr over some weekends.<p>So with iWagerr, you can now easily challenge your friends to a bet over anything, and keep a track of your win-loss record (and earn bragging rights!). :)<p>Do have a look and let me know your comments on anything (concept, design, problems etc).
======
david_shaw
Cool idea; I like it.

I do have a question, though: what if people use iWagerr to conduct financial
bets? Where does that leave you from a legal standpoint? I've been considering
building a platform that allows users to fund themselves and, for lack of a
better word, gamble on games of skill. The problem that _I've_ been having
with that is how to make that legal (as casinos, of course, are not).

Where would you be if, as you suggest, I use iWagerr to bet on Butler vs. VCU
but have money riding on the game?

~~~
bvi
As far as I know, there is no issue. Think of iWagerr as a notepad-like web
app that simply allows you to _record_ or _track_ all of your wagers
(financial or not). There is no money passing through iWagerr (no credit or
points system either), just a tally of whether or not you've won or lost bets,
so that $1000 riding on Butler vs VCU might as well be 1000 burgers or a trip
to the Bahamas.

So to answer your question, I wouldn't have an issue with people using it to
track their financial bets (though, admittedly, I'd like them to use it to
track their _non-financial_ bets, since those are typically made with lighter,
less-serious intentions!).

------
bvi
Clickable link: <http://www.iwagerr.com>

